# 1974 Sunset Orange Fastback



## Brian Boothe (May 12, 2017)

Just picked up this beauty on trade from another caber.  She cleaned up real nice and rides great!!  Don't know how long this one will stay around!


----------



## Kramai88 (May 12, 2017)

Looks great I think it worked out for both of us 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (May 30, 2017)

Did they change to S-6's by '74?  My '67 has S-5's.


----------



## Brian Boothe (May 30, 2017)

Yes S6. I believe they stopped s5 in 71 or 72


----------

